# any one need help with gas tuesday



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

I can help with gas if anyone willing to take a 59 year old man fishing. I prefer artificial but will use popping cork and live shrimp. P.M. here. Thanks


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

I'm looking at a Tuesday morning trip. Thanks


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

*tuesday morning trip*

was going Monday but wife has to go to social security. so will go Tuesday morning. I live in texas city. you interested?


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Yes, interested let me know where and when. I'm in Bayou Vista.


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

*tuesday*

meet at boyds about 6:15. have a 2201 century center console with Honda on the back. my name is joe. whats yours?


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

I'll be there, 6:[email protected] Boyds. My name is Steve, I'll be in a gray Tundra pickup.


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

my tow vehicle is a black gmc truck see you there


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

if something comes up call me at 713-852-7317 thanks joe


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

409-599-4922 my #. What area are you planning to fish Joe?


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

over by the old pier just past ferry landing toward fort travis and probably north jetty.


----------

